# Chatterbaits



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Hey guys I scrolled down for a while looking for this topic I know we discussed it before but I gave up in the search or just missed it lol anyways when do you guys throw chatterbaits? I just ordered some zman to try assuming fall could be a decent time to throw them. How do you guys like to fish them when where etc.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

I will throw them in Fall, as the water cools, and in early Spring, late Winter as the water starts to warm. Usually I prefer the Scrounger for that application though.


----------



## freshwaterexperience (May 23, 2014)

Nice zoom trailer I assume nc?


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

On the Scrounger, I use this.http://www.googleadservices.com/pag...=yhs-004&nm=16&nx=8&ny=50&is=434x394&clkt=344


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

I fish them a lot in the fall. But also have them with me year round. Some of my biggest bass and pike have come from chatterbaits. (Zman) I usually use some sort of swimbait trailer, or a super fluke. Burn it over and around any vegetation or structure, every now and then kill it and let it drop. Rip it through grass, left it sink, rip it back up again. Sometimes dragging it along the bottom with occasional pops works great. All depends on how the bass want it. Try to keep in mind, you don't have to feel the blade vibrating for it to be effective. Don't be shy throwing it around weeds and grass, surprisingly they won't grab much. When you do catch some veg, a quick snap most often breaks you loose and could score you a reaction bite.


----------

